# A blog for ferret lovers



## Conny (Apr 14, 2013)

Debbie's blog is a blog by a ferret for ferrets (and humans).
She has 9 posts so far and her latest post is about angora ferrets (with lots of funny pictures)

Angora ferrets | Debbie&#039;s blog


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry I wont Join as i dont agree with angora ferrets being bred.


----------



## Conny (Apr 14, 2013)

I respect your position, but I'm puzzled ... aren't all ferrets being bred?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Conny said:


> I respect your position, but I'm puzzled ... aren't all ferrets being bred?


yes they are but the big difference is they can rear their own kits, where a full angora mother can't so it is there for near impossible to get a 100% angora unless 2 litters are brought into the world, and then the normal mum would get the job, Half angora mothers however can rear, but I dont agree with the breeding of angoras.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think DKDREAM is referring to the angoras in particular, as they are notorious for having health issues alongside mothers often being unable to nurse their young. * Posted at the same time as the above post *


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Just to add I dont like irrsponsible breeding of ferrets, there is no need at all to breed every single jill you own. I have multiple girls but dont breed them all, as I have Vasectomised boys for that, its the most responsible thing to do or neuter


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

I had never heard of Angora Ferrets before I came to this Forum. I don't breed Ferrets, as we have rescued them for the past 15 years, and we have taken in Mum's with their litters in the past which have been abandoned. There are always lots of Ferrets in need of loving homes, and so I don't see any reason to breed more kits! I also don't agree with people who breed Ferrets of a certain colour for instance, in order to charge great amounts of money for them! Only yesterday, a friend of mine sent me a newspaper cutting about Ferrets being bred in Argentina and sold as Toy Poodles! These poor Ferrets were given Steroids at birth to increase their size, then they had extra grooming to make their coats resemble a fluffy Toy Poodle. The Ferrets were being sold at a Market in Argentina for hundred's of pounds!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Silver Jill said:


> I had never heard of Angora Ferrets before I came to this Forum. I don't breed Ferrets, as we have rescued them for the past 15 years, and we have taken in Mum's with their litters in the past which have been abandoned. There are always lots of Ferrets in need of loving homes, and so I don't see any reason to breed more kits! I also don't agree with people who breed Ferrets of a certain colour for instance, in order to charge great amounts of money for them! Only yesterday, a friend of mine sent me a newspaper cutting about Ferrets being bred in Argentina and sold as Toy Poodles! These poor Ferrets were given Steroids at birth to increase their size, then they had extra grooming to make their coats resemble a fluffy Toy Poodle. The Ferrets were being sold at a Market in Argentina for hundred's of pounds!


I too rescue but do have a litter every so often, but the difference is, all kits stay home and are loved until they naturally pass on. I feel this is the only way thats acceptable, as I am not adding to rescue crisis, I only breed to continue lines as I have them as my pets.


----------



## Conny (Apr 14, 2013)

I couldn't agree with you more DKD and Silver.
I fully support paying/neutering and adopting from shelters rather than spending a fortune on breeders.
I am a member and active fund raiser for the Toronto Cat Rescue (TCR).

I no longer have my ferret (Debbie - she died at age 7) but I have four cats.
All of them are rescues.
I'm always afraid of going to shelters, because I would adopt them all.

Instead of a ferret, I know have a bunny (Zippie). Also a rescue.

I do manage "Debbie's Blog" though, because I wrote a book about a ferret and the publisher felt that a blog on ferrets would be a good way to promote the book.


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> I too rescue but do have a litter every so often, but the difference is, all kits stay home and are loved until they naturally pass on. I feel this is the only way thats acceptable, as I am not adding to rescue crisis, I only breed to continue lines as I have them as my pets.


We started off with one Sandy Ferret jill, and we called her Jilly. This was in January 1998, then we realized that people were very cruel to Ferrets in general, and we firstly went along to a local Animal Sanctuary where we bought some Ferrets which had been handed in to them. We have only bred one litter and our jill, Molly had 14 kits and we kept them all, as all of our Ferrets are our pets. Molly and Jim were Albino Ferrets, and their kits were so beautiful. We always keep our Ferrets as pets, until they go over Rainbow Bridge. Over the years we have been handed a Ferret kit in a plastic sandwich box, and we have had kits thrown over our back gate! Usually, we have been asked by our vet to take in Ferrets which have been handed in to the surgery as "strays". We know that some people take their animals to the vet because they can no longer care for them, or afford to keep them. I just wish that people would be honest when they need a loving home for their animals, instead of making up stories as to why they cannot keep them! Many years ago I was handed a hob in a wooden box, and after I brought him home, I discovered that he was paralyzed from the waist down! I took him to our vet who x-rayed him, Branagh was his name as he was a beautiful shade of red (I named him after the actor Kenneth Branagh!), and he was only with us for 10 months as he became incontinent and had to be p.t.s. He used to drag his hindlegs along and he never attempted to bite me, and he was the most loving Ferret boy. They break our hearts, but I wouldn't change a thing and we continue to rescue small animals, but mainly Ferrets. We never forget any of our Ferrets who have gone over the Bridge...

I just want to add that we have a Sandy jill now called Molly, and she isn't the jill who had the litter of kits as that was many years ago!


----------

